# smoke coming out of furnace?



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

to start off i live in a condo so i have an outdoor unit in a closet. my bedroom window has nice view of the backside where the grate is. so im laying there and notice a large puff of whiteish smoke come out. again my friend was over in the kitchen and saw anothre large puff come out the other day. the unit is prob 10 years old. is it dying or do they need a "tune up", what do ya think?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Gas, oil, wood...?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Why do you have a closet outside? Don't your clothes get cold? Isn't it a drag going outside...

Oh, I get it. It's the guy's wife's closet. Brilliant.


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

Do you have any idea what the manufacture and model number?



cleveman said:


> Oh, I get it. It's the guy's wife's closet. Brilliant.


:w00t:


----------



## commonsensehvac (Feb 2, 2011)

It sounds like from the limited info that you may have a heat pump and if so its steam not smoke probably and its just defrosting and its norm however you shold hav it checked by a tech


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

it is electric. steam did cross my mind, but i am gonna have it looked at, just wondering what you guys thought


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Probably a heat pump. And it was in defrost.


----------

